# splinting of hand - Need other's opinions



## ggparker14 (Aug 16, 2011)

Need other's opinions. Splinting of hand and fingers minus the thumb with orthoglass. What CPT would be appropriate for this procedure?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## susanp (Aug 18, 2011)

Code 29125 is the one I would use.


----------



## kristyrodecker (Aug 19, 2011)

I agree 29125


----------

